# Suche MMO like WOW aber mit C&C touch



## Fillmore (21. Juli 2017)

Hallo Forum,

ein Kumpel von mir und ich sind auf der Suche nach einem neuen Game.
Wir haben WOW gespielt. Eigentlich sehen wir das als Maß der Dinge an. Aber es kostet halt Geld.
Was prima wäre - ein MMO was evtl. so in  C&C Grafik ist. Ein wenig grinden und Ressourcen sammlen, wenn dann aber mal mehrere Spieler Online sind ein Fight.
Muss nicht zwingend gratis sein - zur Not kann man auch ein Play2Win mal probieren. Wenn es denn Spaß macht, kann man ruhig mal 5€ oder so für mehr EXP im Monat ausgeben.

Einer eine Idee? Wir sind total Ratlos nach unseren Suchen per Google und YouTube 

Dankeschön


----------



## joyraider (21. Juli 2017)

Suche mal nach Guild-Wars 2 oder Aion beides F2P aber mit Premium Items wobei Aion durch gamefarge schon sehr stark beschitten wurde , da wird man quasi gezwungen ein Gold-Paket zu kaufen um alle Dinge nutzen zu können


----------



## EvilCloud86 (22. Juli 2017)

Was heist denn bei euch C&C Grafik?? Black Desert kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juli 2017)

joyraider schrieb:


> Suche mal nach Guild-Wars 2 oder Aion beides F2P aber mit Premium Items



Nur das du die "Premium"Items in Guild Wars 2 nicht brauchst, das ist nahezu nur Kosmetik, oder Dinge die es etwas bequemer machen wie die unendlichen Abbauwerkzeuge die sich halt nicht verbrauchen und entsprechend nicht regelmäßig beim Händler nachgekauft werden müssen.
Zudem kann man Ingamewährung auch in Shopwährung umwandeln, so das man im Grunde eigentlich wirklich nicht gezwungen ist in Guild Wars 2 Echtgeld auzugeben (von richtigen Erweiterungen / Addons evt. mal abgesehen).


----------



## Fillmore (22. Juli 2017)

Also das Aion kann man gleich vergessen wegen den unseriösen Anti-Cheat Treibern.
Guild Was habe ich noch nicht angeschaut. Werde ich heute abend mal.

Mit C&C Grafik meine ich eher so Kartenmäßig. Nicht 3D.
Evtl. vergleichbar auch mit Heroes of the Storm.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (22. Juli 2017)

Das neue Sandbox MMORPG 2017 | Albion Online





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rpl2QLD7KEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vor ein paar Tagen erschienen. Kostet einmalig ca. 25€


----------



## claster17 (22. Juli 2017)

Meinst du etwas in Richtung Diablo oder TitanQuest?


----------



## Fillmore (23. Juli 2017)

Habe ein wenig Guild Wars 2 auf Twitch angeschaut. Sieht ziemlich nais aus.


----------



## Magera (24. Juli 2017)

Ja, laut seiner Beschreibung würde ich auch sagen versuchs mal mit Diablo oder everquest.


----------



## Alabamaman (24. Juli 2017)

Tera kann ich noch empfehlen Tera Harrowhold 30 man Raid Phase 4 Lancer (First clear) - YouTube


----------



## joyraider (4. August 2017)

sorry wenn ich den fred wieder aus der versehnkung hole nach 2 wochen aber Tera und Aion sind bei den Gleichen Publisher namens 4D Gameforge.

Und aion hat keine Anti-Cheattreiber .... Hackshield wurde nicht installiert da es sich wie ein Trojaner bzw Rootkit einnistet ins System.


----------



## Fillmore (4. August 2017)

Zur Zeit sind wir mit ARK unterwegs. 
Mal sehen ob die Map neu gelaunched werden muss wenn die Final raus kommt


----------



## Todesklinge (4. August 2017)

Fortnite könnte auch ein Blick wert sein!
Bin das gerade am Zocken und es macht sehr viel Spass!

Man sammelt diverse Rohstoffe für den Bau von eigenen Strukturen, die man soweit frei bauen kann.
Holz, Stein und Stahl für die Gebäude (Wände, Böden, Treppen, Decken usw.)
Zusätzlich noch diverses Zeug zum herstellen der Waffen und davon gibt es echt sehr viele.
Alles lässt sich über die Zeit ständig weiter entwickeln und verbessern.

Es gibt 4 Basis Klassen; Soldat, Ingenieur, Entdecker und Ninja.
Davon gibt es mehrere Unterklassen, die sich auch optisch unterscheiden.
ALLES gibt es in mehreren Qualitätsstufen, grau, grün, blau, lila, gold.

Es ist mehr oder weniger ein third person shooter, jedoch gibt es auch sehr viele Nahkampfwaffen und diverse extra Fähigkeiten.

Dazu gibt es noch diverse Fallen, um die feindliche Invasion (Hüllen = Zombies) zu vernichten.
Das ist etwas wie Diablo, nur das die Feindmassen eher in Wellen angestürmt kommen.

Das ganze Spiel sieht echt knuffig, so ähnlich wie bei Overwatch, aus und spielt sich sehr dynamisch und einfach.

Grinden gehört eben dazu, muss man aber nicht exzessiv betreiben.
Es ist ein Team Spiel und wenn jeder etwas baut, hat man fix eine gute Verteidigung.

Zu 90% in Deutsch, inklusive der Gespräche.

Kostet rund 40 - 60 Euro (die teureren Pakete lohnen sich nicht wirklich).
Es soll ab 2018 free to play werden, dafür bekommt man für sein Geld echt sehr brauchbare und tolle Dinge, die das Spiel merklich leichter machen!

Home
Dort auf Fortnite.

Achja, fast daa ganze Spiel und fast alle Sachen darin sind zerstörbar.
Man könnte also eine ganze Stadt dem Erdboden gleich machen, was echt witzig ist.


----------



## Fillmore (7. August 2017)

Habe jetzt des öfteren was über dieses Albino Online gesehen.
Wie gut ist die Starter Edition für 29$? Hat sich jeman das Legendary für 99$ geholt?

Das Game reizt mich wahnsinnig


----------



## esel337 (9. August 2017)

Ich habe Albion ca. 2-3 Stunden gespielt dann hats mich gelangweilt. Dadurch dass ich nicht viel gespielt habe, kann ich natürlich nicht viel sagen, allerdings finde ich alleine das "Movement" extrem langweilig und nervig. Das alleine war der Grund warum ich das spiel beiseite gelegt hab.
Eventuell würde dir auch ein Moba gefallen, vorallem wenn man zu zweit spielt ist der Einstieg leichter (Dota, LoL, MxM). In Dota gibts mittlerweile so Art PVE Inhalte die man mit Freunden spielen kann.
Zu WoW: Es gibt einfach kein Game was so ist wie WoW. Auch wenn immer gejammert wird dass das Kampfsystem veraltet ist, ist es mMn das beste. Ich spiele selber seit mehreren Jahren kein WoW mehr, aber es gibt halt kein Spiel das so packend ist.
Ich Rate dir einfach mal: Wenns dir gefällt dann kauf dir das Abo weiterhin.


----------



## uka (11. August 2017)

Todesklinge schrieb:


> ...


Wir sind auch immer zu 2. in Fortnite unterwegs - aktuell fast jeden Abend - macht echt Laune . Würde sicher mit einem 4er Team noch mehr rocken als mit Randoms.


----------



## Fillmore (21. August 2017)

Habe mir Fortnite mal in ein paar Live Streams angeschaut.
Optisch gar nicht mein Ding.

Albion Online kommt für mich da besser.
Aber habe mir von Streamern sagen lassen, dass es super Ultra hardcore "Farmlastig" ist und solo fast nix geht. Also ein reines Gilden Game?

Ich fände ein Spiel cool, wo man  halt - wenn man mal keinen Bock auf Fighten hat, farmt. Was dann der Gilde/Allianz was bringt.
Aber man kann auch anders rum, wenn man will 

Das wäre dass perfekte Game


----------



## Tzunamik (24. August 2017)

Ich denke auch über Fortnite nach, Albion und GW2 habe ich bereits und zocke es auch, macht beides laune


----------

